# Aligning sandpaper discs



## Rwhpi (11 mo ago)

I’ve always found it a chore when it’s time to replace worn sandpaper discs on a Random Orbital Sander. It’s difficult to properly align the holes for perfect placement onto the foam pad. One wrong move, and you can ruin the new disc. I recently came across a helpful alignment tip in Woodworker’s Journal and decided to share it with fellow woodworkers.

Cut (2) short pieces of 3/8 inch wooden dowels. Place them in 2 horizontally-aligned holes on the sanding pad (as in the included photo, below). Remove the protective paper from the disc, place the disc over the 2 dowels and press it firmly onto the pad. Remove the dowels and you’ve got a perfect alignment. Store the dowels with your sanding supplies for the next use.











-Bob


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

Great idea!

I guess if I were around 6,000 years ago, I still would not have been the one to invent the wheel.


----------

